# Free Concert in Chicago



## barnabas

My very good friend Richard Haglund has just formed a wonderful chamber orchestra in Chicago, called the "Erato Chamber Orchestra." This weekend will be the inaugural concert, and it is free and open to the public. Please try and make it if you are able, it should be a great experience.

http://eratochamberorchestra.org

The Program:

Music for the Theatre-----Aaron Copland

Inner Demons-----Stacy Garrop (This will be the World Premiere!)

-Intermission-

Violin Concerto in D, Op. 61-----Ludwig Van Beethoven
Michael Antonello, Soloist

Here are the details:

Chicago Cultural Center
Preston Bradley Hall
78 E. Washington St.
Chicago, IL 60602

Friday, November 16th, 7:30pm for our Inaugural Concert

Free and Open to the Public

Please spread the word, Richard has been working incredibly hard on organizing this chamber orchestra so it should be a great concert. Thanks!


----------



## Morigan

Well, I seem to remember we had a member looking for "low-budget" musical events in the Chicago area. This seems like the perfect occasion, yes?


----------

